# The Throw Away Bird



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I found a touching true story about an unwanted parrot .

It also has the Ten Parrot Commandments but they can be applied to *all* our feathered creatures that are in our care.   

http://www.geocities.com/monicaarnouk/CommandmentsPoem.htm


----------



## mistenle (Feb 7, 2005)

That was a delightful story, thank you for posting it.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I always feel that way when parents get their children pets. These are living things - not something to throw out when the children are tired of them but yet I see former pets having to fend for themselves in the wild simply because the owners didn't want them any more. It's terrible.

Some survive but most don't when they're put out on their own.

I really wish people would think long and hard before they get a pet. Some never realize how much that animal depends on them.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Victor, 

Thanks for the great link on the 10 commandments. I agree, that these "rules" can be applied to all feathered creatures.

I particularly liked #5 

5. *Talk to me and spend time with me. Even if I don't understand your words, I do understand your voice when it's speaking to me.*


thanks again


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, I was so touched by this. I just cannot imagine anyone hitting a bird (or anything for that matter) but I know it can and does happen. Thank you for sharing this.

maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

These little commandments should go home with every bird that is adopted or bought and sold. 

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Victor,

Thanks so much for sharing this with us. It brought tears to my eyes. My cat Penny came from an abused background. Her owners refused to take proper care of her and she was going to be euthanized simply because they didn't want her anymore.

It took her months to discard her "baggage" after she came to us, but it was worth the wait.

I believe, like the others, that these little commandments should be kept in mind when considering acquiring any pet, feathered or furry, etc.

Thanks again,
Linda


----------



## Rrune (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi, when i first read the page from the link i felt i missed something, although very nicely written i was expecting the story of the discarded bird. Then i realized i needed to click on the title at the top of the page. 

What a story .. it was so touching and broke my heart. I often peek in on the little faces at petstores and think to myself how i wish i could take them all home. I am soo happy for this little Gobbie at finding his ultimate home. I know he will be happier than he has ever been. I was even inspired to write to the author at the link at the bottom. Thanking her for sharing this story with us. 

..Huggs, ..Ron


----------

